# HI



## Enigmomma

Hi!
I have been silently reading on these forums for, well, years now if I'm honest. I am more of a reader than a talker anyway, but today I decided to go ahead and sign up officially. 
I am TTC #2, but #1 is 12 years old now and I've been trying since her 2nd birthday. I am now 38, so my hopes are not high, but I am healthy and not ready to throw in the towel just yet. Aside from eating well, taking my vitamins, tracking my cycle and generally tending to my wellbeing, I do nothing to assist nature except to hope really really hard - though I DO torture myself every. single. month. with symptom spotting and reding everyone else's stories. 
I feel a little different this month. Maybe - finally - it just might be my time after a decade of "patiently" waiting.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump <3

Have you considered seeing someone about the time you have been TTC #2? Lots of luck :dust:


----------



## Enigmomma

I have done so. I have a muellerian anomoly (basically I have half a uterus, no right ovary, and only one kidney) and the truth is that the fact that I conceived #1 was amazing, and that I carried her to term, nothing short of a miracle. The options that doctors can give me are out of my financial reach, realistically. The fact remains that I DID conceive and carry DD and so I will not abandon hope that if it is meant to happen again, it will.


----------



## Wobbles

I love your healthy approach on it <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! I hope everything goes well :)


----------



## oliv

Welcome!!! I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck <3


----------

